# Life aboard the Russian aircraft carrier Kuznetsov (article)



## CougarKing (20 Jun 2014)

While the issues raised in this 3-page 2012 article appear to be tied to a morale issue in the Russian Navy, the ship-specific issues may provide insight into what the Chinese face with the the _Kuznetsov_'s sister carrier _Liaoning_.

link: EnglishRussia.com


----------



## upandatom (20 Jun 2014)

That thing looks like a Piece of Crap....(Solid piece of crap, but Piece of crap none the less)

You should read the comments too, Comment sections are the reason why the internet is amazing.


----------



## jollyjacktar (20 Jun 2014)

Actually, lack of heat and water or decent HVAC aside, the vessel seems to be in pretty good repair.  I was expecting her to look like a running sore.  The Paint and Preservation is well done from what I can see in the photos and the decks seem fairly decent too.  I've seen worse looking ships in western use.  Still, I'd hate to be posted to him (being a Russian, she's a he).


----------

